# Useing mutiple chargers?



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

We have 6 Digital peak chargers 

2 N-Power Novak (10 amp 14V each) power supplies.

We generally use 2 of the chargers on each power supply to get a good clean 5 amps on each charger.

With the N-power supply being discontinued we are considering getting a rivergate 45 amp power supply to be able to run all 6 chargers with the 1 power supply .

Will the river gate push 14Volts to be able to charge 7 and 8 cells per pack on each of the chargers .

Also what would be the best item or method to connect 6 chargers to the Rivergate power supply? 
Or is this even possible?


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a rivergate and run a homemade distribution box. I run 4 chargers and a discharger at any given time and the fan hardly ever even kicks on. Good power supply!

Integy makes a nice distribution box and it's not all that expensive.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

trackman said:


> Will the river gate push 14Volts to be able to charge 7 and 8 cells per pack on each of the chargers .


My Rivergate 45 amp unit, has a little plug (that looks like a phone) that plugs into the top that lets the unit put out 14.1 volts.


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

Is that what that plug does? I took mine out and never put it back in because I didn't know what it actually made the charger do.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

That plug is actually for charging 12v batteries, which is why it boosts the voltage to 14.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

SuperXRAY said:


> That plug is actually for charging 12v batteries, which is why it boosts the voltage to 14.


How many amps is the 14.1 connection capable of provideing?

Is it a limited amount of amps through that plug?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like you guys know alot about chargers. I own a Pit Bull x3 charger. Love it!
I'm looking to upgrade to a All in one charger that balances and charges Lipos.
Any suggestions???

Brent


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

gndprx said:


>


Does the Rivergate 45 amp PS have enough connections to hook up 2 of these junctions?

Also, I was considering the Integy 36 amp PS but have read some slightly detouring reveiws about the inadequate power it produces.

Any comments on this?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

If the PS doesn't have but ONE place for the box to plug in, it's fairly easy to make a split cable, and hook up to boxes.

For a charger that is looking like it's working really good the Hyperion line has some good stuff.

I'm not using them myself, but have a few racers who are, and they LOVE them...

This one does 2 pack

HYPERION EOS0610I DUO


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks. I've always been a NIMH battery man. No nothing about the Lipos. I noticed 
that the MRC 989 Super Brain seems to be a good charger, but has no balance ports.
Is it important to have a charger that balances also? I never was a serious electric racer,
mostly nitro


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The Integy power strip is a nice unit and will alow some voltage drop. Look into a 15 volt ps (will be perfect) of 400 watts + should power the 6 chargers AND alow at least 5 amps on 8 cell packs.

E-bay had a bunch of industrial ps that were 15 volts and cheap.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

Becareful with MRC chargers. There are a couple of lipo manufacturers
that specifically discourage there use for inconsistancies.


----------

